# Shad on the bulkhead



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Are the shad thick on the bulkheads yet or is it still too early? Last year we got into the catfish fishing the bulkheads that were thick with shad. The boys feel real proud when the are able to put dinner on the table.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Saw some out there early on sunday.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Rog said:


> Saw some out there early on sunday.


Bulkheads, or shad?


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

fished sunday morning, caught a nice mess of fish with profishman, plenty of shad on the bulkheads but not as thick as a couple years ago.mostly male fish 1-3 # . caught in 1-3 feet of water... enjoy yourselves. not sure if the males move in first or the females


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

what bulkheads are you talking about?


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Which lake are you talking about?
Kim e cooper, if they are talking about Lake Livingston, the bulkheads are all over the lake. Every spring time the shad are pushed up close because of the catfish spawning in the shallows. You have to get there right before daylight and they are normally there till a few hours after. Start fishing right up next to the bulkhead first, then when the bite starts to slow down then start casting further out. Within casting distance if you are fishing from shore. Use the shad and fish bottom. Just take a cast net and get some early.
Steve


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Watch out Kim e cooper, this is like the best catfishing with a rod and reel ever. After hitting a good spring bulkhead season, soaking bait for more than 2 minuets without catching a whooping blue cat flouncing in shallow water is boring..
The shad in Lakes Conore and Livingston spawn along the bulkhead and rip rap or rock piles and they swim in endless loops along the bulkhead, etc... as they they spawn, for a about three weeks. The bluecatsh go nuts on them especially early AM, and late PM. 
The technique is to fish just out from a producing bulkhead with threadfin shad for bait (easy to catch in a cast net early close to the bank) and a cork or whatever siuts you in 1' and 1/2' to 3' of water.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info they do the same at somerville lake i always have a good time. Maybe this weeken. later jwcoop


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Watch out Kim e cooper, this is like the best catfishing with a rod and reel ever. After hitting a good spring bulkhead season, soaking bait for more than 2 minuets without catching a whooping blue cat flouncing in shallow water is boring..


I agree. It will spoil you quick!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I agree. It will spoil you quick!


Yeah, and I'm looking forward to becoming a full fledged BRAT really soon.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Weather looks pretty iffy tonight, but we should be able to put a nice box together and hopefully stick a cpr before it runs us off the lake. What time you gonna show up out there Brad?


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I fished the bulkheads last year with a couple of friends and we loaded up. Want to get my two boys anges 9 and 12 in on the action this year. Can't wait for some fresh catfish fillets. Fishing the bulkheads like that will definately spoil ya.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Weather looks pretty iffy tonight, but we should be able to put a nice box together and hopefully stick a cpr before it runs us off the lake. What time you gonna show up out there Brad?


Should be there by 6:30-7:00pm. Talked to Joe and he said Bigarm Brett SMOKED the cats on R&R yesterday during mid-day. Sounded like an epic trip. I gotta call Brett and get the details.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I probably won't be there until 9-9:30, I got to watch the kids for momma for a little while, and since I'm there I may as well let traffic die down and put the kiddos to bed before I leave. I trust you'll have all the bait caught and the fish located by the time I get there.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If the fishing is as good as Brett said it was yesterday, we'll be done by the time you get there. LOL


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

That's allright, it all starts over at midnight!  Not that I really need, or even want that many fish. Hopefully we catch a bunch quick and can spend the rest of the night looking for a big one on rod and reel.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> That's allright, it all starts over at midnight!  Not that I really need, or even want that many fish. Hopefully we catch a bunch quick and can spend the rest of the night looking for a big one on rod and reel.


No kidding, I'm ready to tangle with a big girl!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't know if Joe told ya, but I have some new techniques I've been thinkin on that we're going to try tonight. With that front coming thru tomorrow morning, they should be on a good bite.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you boyeeez hold on tight. It may be a long bumpy night to be on the 
USS MEDULLAcatfishslayer rig. As soon as this baby blows thru here tomorrow I'll be hitting the flats. good luck guys!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I don't know if Joe told ya, but I have some new techniques I've been thinkin on that we're going to try tonight. With that front coming thru tomorrow morning, they should be on a good bite.


Yeah, I just hope we geta chance before we get blown off the lake.

Don't forget your rain gear. Medulla don't give up until the light show starts.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Brad I have never been on Conroe , take notes and maybe we can go after them one day. I would like to meet a couple of those guys also... 

We caught three yellow cat on wednesday night. Nothing to brag about all between 8-12 lbs. We are going to go try them again sometimes this next week if the weather allows...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

texasGG said:


> Hey Brad I have never been on Conroe , take notes and maybe we can go after them one day. I would like to meet a couple of those guys also...
> 
> We caught three yellow cat on wednesday night. Nothing to brag about all between 8-12 lbs. We are going to go try them again sometimes this next week if the weather allows...


Just let me know when you want to come over. We can usually get pretty up to date info from Medulla or Bigarm.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We had a false start on Livingston with the cats hitting hard Saturday morning during the storm, but Sunday they were a dissapointing no show dispite many rods and pro catfishermen, only one good blue was landed along some small channels. But the shad I caught in the cast net were fat with roe and I really think the extreme runoff chased them from where we were fishing at Wolf Creek. I bet today would be good as the lake settles down after the hard rain.


----------

